#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Новости >  > > >  >  > Новости буддизма >  > > >  >  >  Вазы Богатства и Долголетия с ретрита Пема Дордже Ринпоче

## Кунпэнлинг

Вазы Богатства были начинены под руководством Пема Дордже Ринпоче и освящениы на ретрите в Кунпэнлинге в ходе трехдневного ритуала Янгуг Цокье Туктик — ритуала Притягивания Богатства (тиб. Янгуг) и Долгой Жизни (тиб. Цегуг) из терма Его Святейшества Дуджома Ринпоче.

В наполнение каждой из Ваз входят золото, серебро, монеты, жемчуг, бирюза, коралл, горный хрусталь, зунг (свернутая мантра), изображения божеств и многое другое.

Ваза Богатства, установленная в чистом месте, например на алтаре, может зародить благую причину для обретения материального благополучия и долгой жизни.

Стоимость Вазы — 3000 руб.

Звоните +7(925) 642-49-45

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> В наполнение каждой из Ваз входят ... бирюса... .


Извините, холодильник или река?

----------

Кунпэнлинг (29.09.2010), Юй Кан (29.09.2010)

----------


## Джыш

Интересует объем вазы и количество золота внутри.

----------

Tong Po (30.09.2010)

----------

